# How do I Hack my D* R-10 Box?



## tjreilly70 (May 18, 2006)

I cant stand the fact  that D* has disabled the functions of this what seems to be a great duel tuner unit! I have read many threads about upgrading the R-10 and every time I try to follow the lyncs to happy land they are broken or none existing  or when I get there to my destination and think i will have an answer i am told sorry we dont support the D* R-10 unit  . Buy one of the other units listed above...  

 I WANT MY R-10 TO FUNCTION LIKE EVERYONE ELSE'S!!!!  

 HACK MY R-10 PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

you need to 
1) obtain an EEPROM programmer
2) obtain a blank EEPROM chip compatible with teh R10
3) program that chip
4) do teh standard killhdinitrd stuff with a monte
5) buy a hackable NON R10 DTivo on ebay or perhaps ptvupgrade.com


----------



## tjreilly70 (May 18, 2006)

Thats what the guys @ ptv told me too!

So does anyone sell the EPROM already programmed?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

yeah for about as much as a non R10 DTivo would cost.
Look on ebay for modded eeproms for tivo I imagine you will find it
Oh and I forgot to mention the solder job is NOT for the novice.


----------



## tjreilly70 (May 18, 2006)

So thats it for the R-10. I called D* the other day and I was very loud with the poor girl that answered the call, she elevated me to level 2 service where a tech told me that a software upgrade for the R-10 should be out this summer through D* due to all the complaints. Not sure how true this could be. He was the person that directed me to find this fun place. 

He said that the resources were here but he could talk on there line.

I dont mind spending the xtra $ for the upgrade, the duel tuner is a god send, I want to get 2 more boxs and enable the MRV and HMO but I have to make sure this one works first...


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

tjreilly70 said:


> I cant stand the fact  that D* has disabled the functions of this what seems to be a great duel tuner unit! I have read many threads about upgrading the R-10 and every time I try to follow the lyncs to happy land they are broken or none existing  or when I get there to my destination and think i will have an answer i am told sorry we dont support the D* R-10 unit  . Buy one of the other units listed above...
> 
> I WANT MY R-10 TO FUNCTION LIKE EVERYONE ELSE'S!!!!
> 
> HACK MY R-10 PLEASE!!!!


You could spend $50-$150 having your PROM replaced, or you could sell your R10 for $50 and buy a hackable unit for $75 on ebay.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

dude seriously
by the time you get it done you will have wished you had just bought NON R10's
they are dual tuner etc etc etc


----------



## tjreilly70 (May 18, 2006)

But I really like the duel tuner...


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

all DTivos are DUAL TUNER
ALL OF THEM
I repeat ALL OF THEM


----------



## tjreilly70 (May 18, 2006)

Okay Okay,,,

You dont have to yell  

Im new at this...

Looks like R-10 is on the chopping block.

I need a series 2 right. ver. 6.2 software prefferd?

By the way thanks for the support in advance. I see your like the THE GUY in here.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I'm one of them 
the unit will upgrade to 6.2 on it's 1st call in if it isn't already installed.


----------



## tjreilly70 (May 18, 2006)

so what is the preferred unit around here?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

internally they are all identical and made at the same factory.
I like the looks of the DSR7x series and the HDVR2.


----------



## tjreilly70 (May 18, 2006)

Are they all HD???

and I can always upgrade the storage cap later right?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

these are SD
the Hr10-250 is HD.
is that what you have?


----------



## tjreilly70 (May 18, 2006)

Im not sure,

It came from D*. The wife called and had it installed so she could recorde Opra on 20 differant channels throughout the week.  

Life changing show ya know!  

Its the $199 80 hr unit


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

you have an SD Unit.


----------



## tjreilly70 (May 18, 2006)

Cool so I dont need to add the HD program package from D*.

SD is fine, I dont have my 50' plasma yet so.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

http://www.ptvupgrade.com/products/dsr704/great price froma great company
after you purchase check out the "Zipper" hack program found in my signature.


----------



## tjreilly70 (May 18, 2006)

Very KOOL!

so IF i were to get say 3 units. can they do MRV out of the box?


----------



## shanew1289 (May 7, 2004)

remove gunny's great form the link

http://www.ptvupgrade.com/products/dsr704/


----------



## shanew1289 (May 7, 2004)

tjreilly70 said:


> Very KOOL!
> 
> so IF i were to get say 3 units. can they do MRV out of the box?


NO, research the zipper in gunny's sig. Pretty easy.


----------



## tjreilly70 (May 18, 2006)

Okay,,,


All good I have my plan. But 1 last question. THe stored recordings, can they be dumped to a dvd burner through the USB port once the HMO is running? Should i install the tivo server app on my server and are the files able to be stored on NAS devices?

I know Im taking short cuts here by asking as I know in past few days I have read so much on this my head is going to explode but im sure there are others like me wanting all the question up front instead of researcing the archives.

Thanks again.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

Tytools can permit you to transfer from the Dtivo to PC and then burn to DVD, Running TivoServer on your networked PC allows you to transer PC based video to your Dtivo; 

HMO (JavaHMO for Dtivo) is completly a different thing as it just allows to view pictures on your Dtivo from the PC and play MP3's from the PC to your Dtivo (also a few other things like listen to Internet streaming audio, get weather forcast and some other multimedia stuff). enabling HMO doesn't allow you to transfer any content to or from the Dtivo.

Read, search and start slow; get it networked first, check out zipper and superpatch then work your way up; also check out the forums at ************.com for more of the hardcore hacks that go into much more detail since there are limits of what can be discussed on this forum.

Most important than anything else, learn how to back up your Dtivo first, there's nothing worse than getting halfway with learning all this and then to lose a month or two worth of recording if things go south and you have to start all over. 

Relax, read and search before getting too carried away, I speak from my own expirence of not backing things up and making a royal mess of things and believe me esp if you are married, it takes a while for the wife to forgive you when you wipe out her favorate recordings!!!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

get your units run the zipper then ask questions you are getting ahead of yourself


----------



## willmw (Apr 30, 2000)

tjreilly70 said:


> ....where a tech told me that a software upgrade for the R-10 should be out this summer through D* due to all the complaints. Not sure how true this could be. He was the person that directed me to find this fun place.


So are you saying that someone at D* told you that they would be releasing software for the R10 this summer that would restore all the TiVo functionality?


----------



## tjreilly70 (May 18, 2006)

The tech said that with the new D* DVR R-25 will have the software upgrade for the USB ports to be active and it "SHOULD" work on the R-10 as well. I'm not 100% sure this is true though if the (D*) are dropping TiVo as a partner that the same technology will hold true.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

the tech is a dumba**
rule of thumb dtv csr's know less about their products than we do.


----------

